# Realistic 18 year old Equine Pencil Art. Vote for her!



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

Hi! My name is Chelsea Noyon, I am an 18 year old Pencil Artist from BC, Canada. I have been drawing horses for 2 and a half years and own three horses of my own who inspire me everyday. 

I have entered in a Canadian Art Contest giving me the opportunity to have my work shown in the National Gallery of Canada. I need people's votes to get in first though! As a young artist, this is a huge opportunity! The art piece I posted for the contest is the first person I've ever drawn, I've only ever drawn horses. It's my newest piece that I think shows my skills best right now, so I used it for the contest. YOUR VOTE would be so much appreciated!! Please, please help me get into this Gallery!  

I have some of my other artwork attached here, one of a cat and a person (the person is part of the contest) but I do draw mainly horses, as I said above.


Please PM me on how to vote


----------



## Endiku (Dec 6, 2010)

Oh WOW. These pieces put mine to shame! They're beautiful!


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks!!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Gorgeous! I voted for you.


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

equiniphile said:


> Gorgeous! I voted for you.


Thanks so much! I appreciate it 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

I wish I could vote and I would, but you have to log in with Facebook to vote. I don't have a Facebook account :?
Sorry....
But your drawings are absolutely BREATHTAKING!! They look so REAL! :shock:


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Oh, Facebook -- I don't have one either. Otherwise you would have had my vote.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

These days they except everyone 13 and up to have a Facebook account :evil:
I wanna vooooootteeeeeee!! :-(


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

Thanks so much everyone for your comments! As for the voting, yes it's on Facebook and I'm getting a little ticked with the whole thing, it's basically a popularity contest for school kids and since I was homeschooled I'm not as popular as some... it actually makes me feel really good that there are people who want to vote though, even if you can't! I'm not focusing on winning any more.

Thanks guys!


----------



## loveduffy (Dec 22, 2011)

very good I do not have a facebook account sorry other wise I hope you win you are good


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

I would SO vote for you if I had a FB account.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Your art work is amazing! Is there somewhere local that might hang your art? Make sure it's safe though.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Well just send them to me, ill hang them and show them off .....
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

If you don't mind me asking, are you on dA?


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

No I don't mind you asking "HorseCrazyTeen", when you say dA you mean deviantArt right? Yes, I have a profile on there. 

And thanks guys! I know, I need to hang my stuff up somewhere. I have some at a local gallery, but it's not very big. I want to find somewhere that has more exposure and, yes, it has to be safe.


----------



## AllyCee (Jun 26, 2012)

Those are awesome! If you ever do custom ones let me know! I would love to have someone paint my friends horses for Christmas.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Chelsea, I have a FB acct. and I shall vote for you. Be positive, lots of non HP folks read this site and hopefully will appreciate your work and will vote.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

I'm sorry to disappoint you but when I tried to vote, the site requests not that I just log in but requests too much information. Why would they need my email lists, friends list, etc? unless they plan on bombarding us to buy stuff we don't want.


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

Saddlebag said:


> I'm sorry to disappoint you but when I tried to vote, the site requests not that I just log in but requests too much information. Why would they need my email lists, friends list, etc? unless they plan on bombarding us to buy stuff we don't want.


Yeah, their site and method of voting bugs me. Don't worry about it and thanks for trying! That's all that counts in my books


----------



## HorseCrazyTeen (Jul 29, 2012)

ChelseaNoyon said:


> No I don't mind you asking "HorseCrazyTeen", when you say dA you mean deviantArt right? Yes, I have a profile on there.
> 
> And thanks guys! I know, I need to hang my stuff up somewhere. I have some at a local gallery, but it's not very big. I want to find somewhere that has more exposure and, yes, it has to be safe.


Yes, I mean deviantART. What's your username on there?  Mine is HeavenlyHoofbeats.


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

HorseCrazyTeen said:


> Yes, I mean deviantART. What's your username on there?  Mine is HeavenlyHoofbeats.


my username is chelsea-noyon.


----------



## WesternRider88 (Oct 30, 2012)

Wow! Your drawings are fabulous!! I would _love to _vote for you but I don't have a FB account.


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

WesternRider88 said:


> Wow! Your drawings are fabulous!! I would _love to _vote for you but I don't have a FB account.


That's okay  Thanks for the support though!


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

Why cant I see your drawings?


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

sparks879 said:


> Why cant I see your drawings?


I'm not sure... they're on the first page of this thread and it takes a minute for them to load?


----------



## sparks879 (Apr 14, 2013)

yea....theres nothing there.....


----------



## ChelseaNoyon (Apr 6, 2013)

sparks879 said:


> yea....theres nothing there.....


Well, here's a few of my pieces! Perhaps these will actually show up... I'm wondering if you can't see attachments? If these don't work that's probably the issue. If you want to see my work just look my name up on google!


----------

